# Williams F1 Ceramic protection failed



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I had Williams F1 Ceramic applied back in march to my 2016 Audi RS3 from a local detailer MDV in Dorset. After a few months you could see the product wasn't as efficient as when first applied even though I followed all washing procedures as advised. Now having a number of detailers confirm there is no Ceramic or very minimal product left on the car. So naturally seeking advice from mark at MDV he told me to claim on the warranty, auto protect have come back with it's an applicator error seek advice from the application dealer.

The car is now quiet scratched due to road and atmospheric fallout sticking too the car which the product was meant to protect against. I cannot believe a company can say this when they trained mark to apply the product, in effect he is applying in on behalf of them. Has anyone got a method
Of getting my paint renovated back to where it should be usinnnthis so called lifetime warranty. It's really annoyed me with the quality of this product and what I paid for a so called lifetime warranty which has been fobbed off in less than 10 months.

Your assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A while ago i applied williams ceramic coat to a vw, i was supplied with the kit, what i did notice apart from the product being easy to work with was that the applicators that i used did not harden over night like the other brands that i use, that alone tells me something, i feel sorry for any one that paid to have it applied to there vehicle believing that it'll last for the next 5 yrs.


----------



## Ruz78 (Nov 22, 2016)

Can you post some photos of the paint work state.
You might get your money back under warranty, and paid for new protection i guess, how much did you pay initially, of you dont mind me asking?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. 
Unfortunately I don't think you'll get very far either with either party covering the cost of re-application - and would you want it reapplied if it's only going to last less than a year again?

Oddly I'd class this product as one of the many dealer applied old school polymer sealants along the lines of Autoglym Lifeshine, Diamondbrite etc, which is precisely what the detailer you've mentioned has eluded to in their new car website page --- 

"What's worse, when ordering your new vehicle you may have opted for some kind of 'lifetime paintwork protection' product; this option would have probably cost you up to £600 when in fact it's about £10 to purchase and applied by a member of staff with little time or expertise. These products will make your new vehicle look good for a couple of washes by filling and masking any minor defects, but then the fine surface scratches, swirls and marks will gradually re-appear. We can demonstrate this for you when you bring your car in."

cheers

Chris


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I would say your claim would be with the detailer who did the work. Bit like any product you buy that breaks, the retailer should contacted not the manufacturer.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

How come that a pro Detailer can apply something like a ceramic coating and not know anything about the products history do they just read the instructions and just apply it and then just take the persons money and that's it and to fail after 8 months, I would be looking for all my money back.


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

I paid £400 and mark at MDV spoke very highly of the product. It's only now he is realising the quality certainly in my case after completing a maintenance detail for me last week. I emailed auto protect with pictures and videos of the product not sheeting and the scratches in the paint iv attached a few below.




























View My Video


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

I do t know where to go from here Williams/auto protect are saying they are not liable it's an applicator error, I doubt mark will want to do paint correction and apply another product for free?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

chongo said:


> How come that a pro Detailer can apply something like a ceramic coating and not know anything about the products history do they just read the instructions and just apply it and then just take the persons money and that's it and to fail after 8 months, I would be looking for all my money back.


.....and that folks is whats bringing this industry to its knees!

A million and one "detailers" popping up professing to be experts, blasting all over social media how good they are and how they differ from all the rest when the actual truth is they are just a very generous dollop of smoke and mirrors. When they dont even know what they are using and giving it the full Raaah on the "...yeah mate its gonna last you 5 years"

OP really sorry to hear this go back to the detailer in question and push for him to rectify it...if yo get nowhere I suggest just notch it up to experience and make sure next time do some proper homework into who does the work as there are so many out there claiming to be detailers but in reality they are just valeters.

I suggest if you want the job doing properly go to someone like Dooka Detailing, Clean & Shiny, Dream Detail or Polish Perfection....those would be the ones I would go to if I was paying someone to detail my car


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Seek a refund from the detailer, he is your point of contact as he sold the service to you using the product. He then has to chase Williams/auto protect for a solution in his own time, not yours.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

chongo said:


> How come that a pro Detailer can apply something like a ceramic coating and not know anything about the products history do they just read the instructions and just apply it and then just take the persons money and that's it and to fail after 8 months, I would be looking for all my money back.


In defence of the fella that applied the coating, if you have never used it before what the label states is what you believe until you find out otherwise, the company that makes this product will most prob claim operator error, this stuff does not crystalise as you expect from a ceramic coating that claims such long durabilty gyeon cancoat offers better protection imo.


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks guys il keep you updated with the progress


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

I asked him to initially apply the gyeon product but obviously he wasn't approved applicator of this product hence pushing me down the Williams route.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well if he has any conscience then he should remove what's left of the sealant and correct the damage you have been left with, but if was me I wouldn't go near him. Find your self a Detailer that has a good reputation and fully understands what you are looking for.

Sorry to see you getting messed about, but do your homework next time you pick a pro Detailer:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I had this applied to my car when i bought it, it was part of the package so to speak and can offer the following:
It is designed only to protect against UVB damage of the paint, definitely not scratches or any potential form of damage other than the aforementioned UVB.

I was given a kit with my car which includes the ceramic coating to reapply regularly, as it doesn't last indefinitely.

I have let mine wear off as i plan on replacing it with something else, Gyeon Can Coat on the paintwork and C5 on the wheels.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

He only needs to be approved for certain gyeon products, mohs topped with the booster is good or gtechniq CLS topped with exo both are very good.
hth


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ultra Detail said:


> In defence of the fella that applied the coating, if you have never used it before what the label states is what you believe until you find out otherwise, the company that makes this product will most prob claim operator error, this stuff does not crystalise as you expect from a ceramic coating that claims such long durabilty gyeon cancoat offers better protection imo.


But if he is a "Professional Detailer" why is he selling and applying products he hasn't personally tested and checked out?

Lordy even when I was doing paid work years ago I would only ever use products that I had personally tested and used myself...I would never ever believe the sale pitch and marketing patter...test it yourself then you can be confident in making claims and putting your reputation at risk.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ultra Detail said:


> In defence of the fella that applied the coating, if you have never used it before what the label states is what you believe until you find out otherwise, the company that makes this product will most prob claim operator error, this stuff does not crystalise as you expect from a ceramic coating that claims such long durabilty gyeon cancoat offers better protection imo.


Sorry doesn't wash with me. then surely he should of tested it or even better shouldn't he gone a course that shows you how to apply a coating and to be registered as a certified Detailer for this product  is Williams coating only allowed to be used by a pro Detailer or can anybody get hold of this?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Once treated with Ceramic Coat your paintwork is guaranteed for 5 years and you will never have to polish it again. Some paint protection products require the use of an ‘enhancer’ to maintain both the gloss shine and the lifetime guarantee. Ceramic Coat does not; all you need do to re-validate the guarantee is to have your vehicle inspected by the selling dealer after five years. In the unlikely event they find any problems with the coat, they will reapply Ceramic Coat* 

Hmmm can't find a link to the asterisk. I think you could easily get some recourse under trading standards legislation. Hope you get some sort of solution as £400 for a substandard product is daylight robbery in the first place.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm siding with chongo and nick on this.
Any business person needs to be confident with the product they are using / selling etc etc.
If it was me I wouldn't be using anything I couldn't personally guarantee.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> But if he is a "Professional Detailer" why is he selling and applying products he hasn't personally tested and checked out?
> 
> Lordy even when I was doing paid work years ago I would only ever use products that I had personally tested and used myself...I would never ever believe the sale pitch and marketing patter...test it yourself then you can be confident in making claims and putting your reputation at risk.


I understand that, but it is possible that the early failure is due to user error and the coating does last for the claimed time, the fact that i think that it's garbage does'nt matter, i have used this coating once i was supplied with it as it was what the customer wanted, there was no time to test or form an opinion on the product until the following morning when the applicators where still soft, there are many products that come across as being the dogs nads on paper but only look fantastic for a little while, i have a small list of products that come under that banner imo but i'll keep that to myself as it will only kick off and go off topic.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

So much is wrong here.

A "Detailer" offers a "wonder product" on his website, with lots of (dare I say it) very dubious claims about the durability and life of the product.

The product fails to live up to the "lifetime" guarantee. (no surprise there!)

The "Detailer" then says to his customer "you need to claim on the warranty" (which happens to be offered by some "hard to deal with" warranty provider.)

The warranty is not worth the paper it is written on.

PS for what it's worth, I wouldn't let the guy detail my garden fork


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> So much is wrong here.
> 
> A "Detailer" offers a "wonder product" on his website, with lots of (dare I say it) very dubious claims about the durability and life of the product.
> 
> ...


As I said...its these people that are killing the industry!


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

My thoughts are write a letter initially to the detailer who did the work and copy in the Williams offices stating the facts so far and go from there, just in case you wanted to go to the small claims route. Also you should get the car quoted for the work involved to put it back to a good standard. There's a few options open to you Always put a complaint in writing initially shows your serious about the matter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> As I said...its these people that are killing the industry!


And it sounds like they are certainly out there by sounds of it

Is it possible to think that there are detailers that actually use products on people's cars that are not as good as they tell the customer, and if it does happen which it certainly has to this poor guyTo me that's just plain daylight robbery .


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

chongo said:


> Is it possible to think that there are detailers that actually use products on people's cars that are not as good as they tell the customer, and if it does happen which it certainly has to this poor guyTo me that's just plain daylight robbery .


I think that detailing when it becomes a business can far too often suffer from focussing on margins rather than performance of product .. the same as many other businesses sadly .... the end result being the customer has to be very very careful before parting with their money.

When it is still a hobby / semi professional then IMO people do concentrate on what actually works


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

As with anything you buy, your first port of recourse would be the seller, not the manufacturer.

It's for the seller to take up any product failure with the manufacturer after they have resolved your issue, be it a re application, a refund or whatever is agreed. 

Bearing in mind all good sellers will have insurance that will cover this so all is not lost, worst case you could bring a civil case for recompense to put you in the position you were in prior to having it done.


----------



## Ifalloffalot (Apr 9, 2016)

Just had a flyer through the post from my local vw dealer,
Offering to do all second hand sales cars at £50 off at the moment so £345!
Dread to think what they look like as no way will spend the prep time on old paint.
But suppose most normal people would not notice and unlikely to notice the degridation of the coating.
Must be a nice little earner at that price


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Don't forget to take screen shots/prints of all the claims they have made on any website/emails just incase Williams or MDV decide to delete/amend them.


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks again guys, I will contact MDV again after another email of Williams directing me back to dealer. This is even after requesting quotes of number of claims submitted and upheld through the freedom of informations act 2002. I'm a bit lost hopefully mark has a solution up his sleeve, as paint correction is well over the price I paid for the ceramic protection combined with reapplying a different product as clearly Williams is a joke. I have followed all procedures as advised shame what sounded a great product turned out to be so poor.


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

So Marc said he cannot give a refund as it's not his fault the product failed it's my warranty with them not him. If it was my machine work etc at fault then this maybe a refundable situation.. stuck in a hole atm


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

He sounds like a Del Boy to me


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

MTyson said:


> So Marc said he cannot give a refund as it's not his fault the product failed it's my warranty with them not him. If it was my machine work etc at fault then this maybe a refundable situation.. stuck in a hole atm


That sounds like he is pulling a fast one....bet he turns from nice to nasty very soon.

What he has said is complete bull-poo...he is the agent who appiled the Williams product and the responsibility to you is *BY HIM* to recitfy the issues. If you bought there product and services direct from Williams then you would take it up with them.

*HE* needs to fix it then he claims back from Williams...not your responsibility to do this.

Basically what he is saying is like this....If I bought a BMW from the local dealer and the care blew up after the first year despite it being looked after by the BMW dealer and not abused....my recours for getting it fixed would be with the dealers not BMW Cars UK direcly.

No different in this case it *IS HIS RESPONSIBILITY!* end of.

I would start communicating in writing with him and keep evidence of any communications...you could go to trading standards with this as he is selling products that are not performing to the promises being made.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

TBH I can't believe his attitude .... he is running a business that is going to get some very bad press (already is) ... I agree with everyone who states he should rectify the car including correcting (this is mostly a time expense without much outlay) then apply a coating of your choice .... at the end he has a customer who is happy and whose negative experience is turned around 180 degrees 

He can then pursue it with Williams at his leisure .... his attitude beggars belief TBH and makes me wonder about his business practices in general ... would I now at this point want him to touch the car again ? mmmmm


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

He should be struck off full stop


----------



## Ruz78 (Nov 22, 2016)

I bet this will affect his business in general, at least he needs to compensate the costs of new protection and paint correction

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ruz78 said:


> I bet this will affect his business in general, at least he needs to compensate the costs of new protection and paint correction
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I can only imagine how many other people he has ripped off.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Is he part of that directory of Detailing??...PVD is it???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruz78 (Nov 22, 2016)

chongo said:


> I can only imagine how many other people he has ripped off.


You can take him to small claims court, its normally cost you 10% from the amount you sueing guy for, and only if you lose the case...
It will be hard to get your money back, but its possible...
Otherwise try to contact main dealers and they might sort it for you, all depends on what contract they have between them and installer, in some cases dealers can take care of complaints if installer not willing to do so...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just had a look at his website


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Far be it for me to be the fun police here but can i remind everyone of the rules regarding naming and shaming on dw. Or to be more specific, please do not post anything that can be used in any way against this site. It will be removed if you do.


Anyway, as you were.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I get this a lot on car forums i sponsor/support. They often ask advice and then go with the "warranty" option. I always send them a pm politely telling them to check who honours the warranty. As a detailer i would never offer one for this very reason. 
If i was him, i would feel obliged to help you. We are only as good as our last job, and profits are a result of what we do, not the reason we do it. In the real world, it is not my problem and there is no reason i should personally have loss of earnings due to a manufacturer playing hard ball. Now, the big issue is, as has been alluded to already, using products you personally support and not what a rep offers you a good percentage on. 

Guarantees and warranty on coating work is such a nightmare i know people who started their own brand because they were so sore at a manufacturer letting them down. Often the promised made are so ridiculous. 

I definitely think you need to press the manufacturers claims department. Send recorded letter so you have proof, word your e mails specifically to back them into a corner and keep copies of everything. And def try the detailer one more time, see if you can work together for a resolution. If not, find someone else no question.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

stangalang said:


> I definitely think you need to press the manufacturers claims department. Send recorded letter so you have proof, word your e mails specifically to back them into a corner and keep copies of everything.


I disagree, the contract was between the detailer and the OP, it's not the OP's job to chase the manufacturer of the products used.

Pressure needs to be put on the detailer as the supplier for reasons mentioned in previous posts. Chasing the manufacturer just muddies the water imo, leave the detailer to do that, the manufacturer supplied the detailer not the OP.


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

Having worked at 3 main dealers in the past and applying "paint protection add ons" ranging from £195-495" I confirm none lasted the 3-5 years protection they offered .. in fact most failed after 6 months the best ironically was the cheapest to buy, and lasted the longest around 8 months ( tried on my own car)

Stangalang's advice is spot on!

When the average person used to ask me back 10 years ago (Valeter/not detailing) about "long life coating" I told them about my personal thoughts and finding.

I then simply asked two question!

1. How often do you clean your car and how careful (wash method etc)

2. At an average cost of £395 you could simply have you're car "valeted" to a high standard (for the average person) at a cost of around £100 once a year! ... never sold a "life shine type kit" but instead got a good regular client base :car:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Can I ask a question, is this product only allowed to be applied by a pro Detailer that has been certified by the company.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sshooie said:


> I disagree, the contract was between the detailer and the OP, it's not the OP's job to chase the manufacturer of the products used.
> 
> Pressure needs to be put on the detailer as the supplier for reasons mentioned in previous posts. Chasing the manufacturer just muddies the water imo, leave the detailer to do that, the manufacturer supplied the detailer not the OP.


The warranty is usually honoured by the manufacturer. As it's them that make, test and set the warranty limits. Unless the detailer applied it improperly, or supplied an unsatisfactory set of machine work, it is the manufacturer who pays for the detailer to fix the work, and supplies the replacement product. He is bound by the rules THEY set.

I want the OP to get a resolution I'm not here defending the tradesman passe, but I can offer at least a different insight. Let's address the elephant in the room What people are asking him to do is take days away from paid work, to apply product he has paid for twice. I myself believe he should do that, but I don't the no people are acknowledging the bigger picture here.

The OP has been let down, the detailer has also been let down, it really isn't a cut and dry case like some want to portray it


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

This is all true Matt but it's not the job of the OP to chase after the manufacturer of the product that is the job of the agent who sold it to the end point customer. 

It is then the agents responsibility to seek reimbursement from the manufacturers. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> This is all true Matt but it's not the job of the OP to chase after the manufacturer of the product that is the job of the agent who sold it to the end point customer.
> 
> It is then the agents responsibility to seek reimbursement from the manufacturers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No i know nick, my point is that people are making it black and white when its not, they don't fully understand how poor the chain is when detailing with such a warranty. Everyone blaming the detailer finds it so easy, but i doubt they have ever sat down or looked over a contract the manufacturer supplies. If the detailer cant get new product off them, because they wont honour it, then the op has a choice to either complain or try to go for what he is owed, thats what I'm saying. DW will not fix it for him, and the detailer clearly wont, so those are really his 2 options right? Im actually trying to be helpful here as aposed to just emotionally supportive.

What i read in this thread is that the "detailer" is so green he too believed the false hopes of a company and a product, so i doubt i am too far out in assuming he really did fall for what they told him. Now his choice is literally, take time away from paid work, to do a job he has already done with a product he either A) now knows is pants or B) has probably never used before and may create the same or different issues.

The OP's choices are rely on a "detailer" who has failed him, and uses a product that failed HIM, or try to get some compensation and get someone more qualified to complete it.

So to put the thread back on track, and get rid of the "he said she said" stuff, what would everybody else recommend he does? Use the same guy or try to get some pennies and run? I for one have no confidence in the guys ability or aftercare now.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Car I detailed which allegedly had Williams Ceramic Coating applied by the dealership.

Weather it was on there or not who can tell ??


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stangalang said:


> No i know nick, my point is that people are making it black and white when its not, they don't fully understand how poor the chain is when detailing with such a warranty. Everyone blaming the detailer finds it so easy, but i doubt they have ever sat down or looked over a contract the manufacturer supplies. If the detailer cant get new product off them, because they wont honour it, then the op has a choice to either complain or try to go for what he is owed, thats what I'm saying. DW will not fix it for him, and the detailer clearly wont, so those are really his 2 options right? Im actually trying to be helpful here as aposed to just emotionally supportive.
> 
> What i read in this thread is that the "detailer" is so green he too believed the false hopes of a company and a product, so i doubt i am too far out in assuming he really did fall for what they told him. Now his choice is literally, take time away from paid work, to do a job he has already done with a product he either A) now knows is pants or B) has probably never used before and may create the same or different issues.
> 
> ...


Ah with you Matt. We are sorta on the same page here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ah with you Matt. We are sorta on the same page here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol i know bro, i do.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Everyone knows that 5 years warranty is bull..it. 
Why don't you recoat this car with good tested product for free? )


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys I don't feel like pursuing money back from the detailer is going to work in his eyes iv paid for him to apply a product which he has & its failed. The product comes with a warranty which the manufacturer should uphold which they haven't and are blaming the applicator. I think the video on the previous page is conformiation how poor the Williams product is, my best bet will be to pay for some correction and go to a detailer selling quality products. Matt @ Obsidian did ask about the Williams before I had it applied, initially I was very happy however my opinion now living with the product is very poor. I should have spent more time in researching the products but in all fairness the detailer pushed me towards it because of the warranty, which has got me into this mess.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Poor show from the detailer and the manufacturer. 
Did you use your credit card to pay the detailer for applying the product. 
If so, one option you may not have considered is using your credit card companies Purchase Protection. 
example http://www.moneysupermarket.com/credit-cards/guide-to-credit-card-protection/

I had to use this once when I made a purchase and within days there was a fault. The retailer told me to contact the manufacturer and they in turn bounced me back to the retailer. Various solutions where recommended from both the retailer and manufacturer and the person who acted as consultant in developing the product but nothing solved the problems. After sending the product back to the retailer and them agreeing the fault, a replacement was to be sent. It never arrived and I decided I would prefer a full refund. This was agreed by the retailer but again was not forthcoming. 
6 months had passed from my initial purchase and I had enough contacted my credit card company who where more than helpful and I forwarded them all the emails and details of telephone conversations between myself and the retailer, manufacturer and the consultant. 
It took 2 weeks for my credit card company to refund the full amount back to me.

This was a detailing related purchase and shortly after getting the refund the manufacturer revised the product, releasing a V2 version.

Hope you get sorted !!

Cheers 
David


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MTyson said:


> Thanks for the advice guys I don't feel like pursuing money back from the detailer is going to work in his eyes iv paid for him to apply a product which he has & its failed. The product comes with a warranty which the manufacturer should uphold which they haven't and are blaming the applicator. I think the video on the previous page is conformiation how poor the Williams product is, my best bet will be to pay for some correction and go to a detailer selling quality products. Matt @ Obsidian did ask about the Williams before I had it applied, initially I was very happy however my opinion now living with the product is very poor. I should have spent more time in researching the products but in all fairness the detailer pushed me towards it because of the warranty, which has got me into this mess.


I may have a resolution for you actually, get your post count over 10 and pm me, we can have a quick chat

I maintain you should try to get some compensation from them. I know its a ball ache, but its worth it. It can come off your final bill elsewhere then


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks Matt il get onto posting some more stuff.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

MTyson said:


> Thanks Matt il get onto posting some more stuff.


Only one more needed dude!!! Good luck with the outcome. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How did you pay the detailer? 

If you paid with credit card take it up with the credit card company for assistance.

As mentioned previously in this thread it's between you and the detailer. He can't pass the blame on to the manufacturer. It's like buying anything from a shop. You're contract is with the shop and it's the shop's responsibility to deal with the issues.


----------



## MTyson (Dec 29, 2016)

I paid cash as his card machine had problems.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm going to play devils advocate here, but what if the guy applying it was someone like KDS or Paul Dalton and it had the same outcome? 

How would anyone be able to prove its the product thats not living upto expectations? 

Through my work we're in a similar situation, only our problem is costing 10s of thousands instead of a few hundred. And it seems theres nothing we can do but suck it up.

The trouble with these types of things is theres no real certified science and no real expert who can scientifically say whats happened. Its all just one persons word against another. 

At least with proper glass coatings you can easily see if its been applied wrong.


----------



## Rich Donlevy (Apr 9, 2019)

The product you are referring to is Williams Ceramic coat which has been out for years and is not a very good product whatsoever (blue label) It should also be given a top coat once applied. However times have moved on a lot from those days and the latest product from Williams which is called “Williams Ceramic Plus” is a far superior product. It’s a 10H ceramic and a single layer coating ie, no top coat required.

I’m a professional detailer and licensed to use Wiillams ceramic plus and I must say the results are superb. It’s all about applying the coating properly and evenly in the first place and removing the residue at the right time.

I reckon the guy who did your car was using the bag of ****e original ceramic that came out when ceramics were first launched. He more than likely didn’t apply it properly either or defo didn’t use the top coat that you should have used with it. Good luck chasing the guy up to get it reapplied, which he should do if he’s told you it had a lifetime guarantee. (He shouldn’t have) but don’t let this bad experience put you off the product as the new stuff “ceramic plus” is 100 times better.

Rich


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

nobody on here will use this after reading this thread, all this reply looks like is you trying to covertly advertise your business, which if your using this Williams stuff, they wouldnt trust anyway, whenever I see stuff like '10H' etc it immediately smells of ****


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Most ceramics are made in a blending factory in Manchester. You would be shocked who’s boxes I’ve seen in there. 

There are only a few who manufacture their own.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm surprised that anybody is still talking about this gear not that it matters these days as the the market is flooded with rebranded non crystalizing ****e.


----------

